# If someone was robbing you and all your money was in your wallet



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Assume you couldn't run and he had better weapon, and he's a damn lunatic so he's not bluffing, what would you do?

Notes 1. He had better weapon!! So if you had knife he had gun if you had gun he had hand grenade.

2. You just happened to have all your money in your wallet stop asking why -.-


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Do my damn best to kill them. I also doubt they would expect someone to bite a chunk out of the arm holding their weapon.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Give him the money, run into the nearest phone booth, change into my Superman suit and take him down.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

nubly said:


> Give him the money, run into the nearest phone booth, change into my Superman suit and take him down.


lmao


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok this a scenario I play in my head a bit. I have 2 ways it will go down. I straight up tell them unless they are prepared to kill me then they should **** off and I start walking off. Under no circumstances do I hand them anything. Worst that happens is they beat me badly and take it

Other one is I somehow fight back disarm the guy and then shoot the guy in the head for daring to actually try and rob me. Haven't decided if I kill myself, leave info for police saying I was attacked first or simply walk away and hope it doesn't catch up to me


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Give him the wallet,not worth the risk. And there's bugger all money in it,or the account my card links to...


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Well there are women reading this thread, so I will say that I would bravely fight him and drag him single-handedly to the police station.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ya I'd give him the wallet, not if the guy is a lunatic and has a better weapon than me, that is just irrational to try and fight him. I would just call the police afterwards. But it depends, if they didn't have a weapon on them I'd punch him right in the face. Or the neck. Or the stomach. Anywhere it would hurt.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Ape in space said:


> Well there are women reading this thread, so I will say that I would bravely fight him and drag him single-handedly to the police station.


lmao..


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Give him the money. If the guy has a gun or knife and is willing to kill, anything else is suicide. LOL at people thinking they could disarm him. Even if you do manage it, you'll almost certainly be shot/stabbed multiple times in the process.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Since I rarely have more than a dollar or two in change it would be fine. Cancel my credit cards and start over.


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Easy. Carry a wallet with fake money and attach a picture of goatse inside. Maybe then they'll think before they take another person's wallet. Do it for the sake of lulz!


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd fight to death, even if it were over $5. It's the principle of the matter.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

creasy said:


> Give him the money. If the guy has a gun or knife and is willing to kill, anything else is suicide. *LOL at people thinking they could disarm him. Even if you do manage it, you'll almost certainly be shot/stabbed multiple times in the process.*


:lol This. This is real life, not some Jackie Chan movie. You have a lunatic ready to kill you and you think you're going to be able to disarm him before he does it? The average person (which a lot of people here are) won't be able to do it.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

i got robbed 3 weeks ago, and i didnt even have to think about it. I gave him everything i had on me. You boyz talk tough and loud, its a different story when a gun is mean muggin you


----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

Id fight him even if i got beat bad we work hard for money in theses Times


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

If the robber had a gun or a knife, then i would hand over my wallet. It's not worth getting killed or seriously hurt over abit of money.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd hand over the wallet regardless (hey, I don't have medical insurance to pay for my injuries), but I wouldn't be foolish enough to have much of my money in cash, and if I report the debit cards stolen immediately I shouldn't be on the hook.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

All of my money amouts to about $20, and I wouldn't be able to run far with it because it's mostly sivler coins so weighs a ton.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Paul said:


> I'd hand over the wallet regardless (hey, I don't have medical insurance to pay for my injuries), but I wouldn't be foolish enough to have much of my money in cash, and if I report the debit cards stolen immediately I shouldn't be on the hook.


This. I'd get medical care for free, but regardless, I don't fancy ending up in hospital. I never carry cash anyway, I only ever take some out if I need to. Pay for everything by debit, so I'd just cancel it.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd fight him to the death. I'm damned protective of what little money I have *anime funds* so I'll probably bite and punch him all I could~ before I died a grim and tragic death :3 hopefully it wouldn't end out that way though >.>;


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

If ALL of my money is in my wallet (which is quite impossible) I would fight him to the death. Life is simply not worth living if you have to "start over" again with no money. It's a simple choice between bravely fighting off a criminal or die/go insane from being a homeless.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I would hand over the wallet because it's not worth getting stabbed/shot over a few pounds.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

For all those saying they'll fight back this is my response ->









I'm working on making a decoy wallet just for this purpose. In my everyday life I do my best not to carry all my money and if I don't have to I don't carry any credit cards etc.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

If this was my life we're talking about I'd fight to the death no matter what, but all my money?

I'm not sure if I wanna risk my life for that... especially when there's a good chance he'll get caught later on and I'll get my money back or something I dunno.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

No point in fighting, I'm sure a robber would be pretty disappointed if he robbed me.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> :lol This. This is real life, not some Jackie Chan movie.


This lol. One of my online buddies was dead serious trying to convince me that I could disarm a guy with a knife (or disarm his gun and bring my own knife) and manage to slit his throat while also "thinking on my feet" as to how to take down the other guys. That's why all these Jackie Chan and Tom Cruise movies are damaging our youth, it's making them believe they can pull all these stunts.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Does he have a gun?


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I would give him the wallet and then shoot him in the back as he was running away.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I can say I'd try to fight them off, but in the heat of the moment I'd probably freeze up and give them my wallet.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd fight. I'm a deceptively good fighter. Even if I wasn't.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I give him a paper cut with the $1 bill of cash I have on me and run, letting the bill fly with the wind. He'll regret that day for minutes.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Hand over my wallet. He would make more money selling my actual wallet than just taking my "money".


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

I would hand over my wallet. I hardly carry money in my wallet.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Easy, give him the wallet. Money aint worth getting killed over.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

someone tried robbing me years back luckily nothing happened


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

The real question here is why would you be carrying ALL of your money in your wallet?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd give up my wallet for sure. I can make that money back up by working extra hours or just watching my budget more closely. 

If the guy is definitely going to shoot me if I don't hand it over, then why would he conveniently wait for me to make a move to fight & disarm him?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

For a gun, I'd probably hand it over. For a knife, I am guessing I could out run him. I have been held up a few times and I'm a pretty big person. It just isn't worth the risk, unless you are certain you have no other choice.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

WineKitty said:


> Since I rarely have more than a dollar or two in change it would be fine. Cancel my credit cards and start over.


aha, this... i only carry a dollar or two at a time as well... mainly cuase i use my card everwere except for parking


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

monotonous said:


> Assume you couldn't run and he had better weapon, and he's a damn lunatic so he's not bluffing, what would you do?


If he's got the drop on me, what can I do but give it up.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

a) I don't have a wallet. b) I don't even have a purse, c) I have no money at all.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

**** thats my life savings right there. D: broke af


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

As a female, and I know this sounds VERY VERY WRONG, I'd offer him the best sex of his life, regardless of his looks.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

this poll is mostly pointless, bcause you are asking what the person would do, in an sudden attack sort of situation where the 'fight or flight' response come into force.

To make certain judjments in such a situation are mostly unpredicatable where the primordial caveman instinct part of the brain operates......it is very difficult to know, even yourself what you would do.........MAYBE the first would be to automatically grab the wallet back, or punch the guy ion the face....but it really is not predictable accurately.

Same situation exists is a scum bag breaks into your house.......its almost impossible to know what would pan out.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

play it cool and just smile saying "you forgot to take the safey off" in the split second he thinks I would rip off my button up track pants richard simmons style and proceed to put my penis in the gun hole and say "your move punk" with a steven segal facial expression.

after that its anyones game, but thats for sure how it would go down.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, considering I have no money, I suppose he could have my wallet. I would just like to first get my licence and insurance cards out because it would be super obnoxious to have to replace those.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> As a female, and I know this sounds VERY VERY WRONG, I'd offer him the best sex of his life, regardless of his looks.


And then cut his throat when he lowers his guard?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Monotony said:


> And then cut his throat when he lowers his guard?


Not cut his throat. I'd get him all excited, and ready and he'd have a massive boner and then suddenly, I'd take his weapon and hold it against him. Then I'd make him follow me to the police. Or something. S*** I dunno..


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Elad said:


> play it cool and just smile saying "you forgot to take the safey off" in the split second he thinks I would rip off my button up track pants richard simmons style and proceed to put my penis in the gun hole and say "your move punk" with a steven segal facial expression.
> 
> after that its anyones game, but thats for sure how it would go down.


God I want to mug you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'd give him my wallet. I don't keep much on me. I only have one credit card anyway.


----------



## Jelly Belly (Feb 10, 2013)

If we're talking the whole wallet and not just the contents, that makes it tough. I usually only carry like $4, but my wallet is pretty and was kind of expensive. I guess I wouldn't want to risk getting killed over it, though.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I have always felt like if someone was trying to seriously hurt or kill me, I would do my best to hurt them, regardless of the consequences for me. I know it's stupid, but I get too angry and belligerent when someone seems to be trying to take advantage of me. Maybe in the moment I'd be scared and run since it was just money, but I tend to think not. I often walk in front of cars that aren't slowing before crosswalks, putting myself in danger to make a point.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Depends how I was feeling at the time, whether I had anybody else with me and it depends what kind of weapon he had on him. I don't really have a huge sense of self-preservation, in fact I've got a bit of a death wish if I'm honest, so I don't tend to get scared of being hurt, it'd just be about doing the maths for me. 

If I had somebody else with me, then my instincts would be to try and behave in their best interests, so, I'd be more inclined to just give him the wallet if that was the case, than if I was on my own.

I'm insured for as much cash as I can carry with me, so if I was feeling alright, then I'd probably fling it in his face, tell him to **** off and promise him that he will get ****ed for it.

If I was feeling angry then I don't know what would happen, either one of us or both of us would probably get killed or seriously injured, how or why is besides the point.

I dread getting in a situation like that, because I'd find it really difficult to compose myself and back down and stop myself from becoming psychotically enraged. The problem is, I've spent my whole life being the bigger person, bottling my anger up and being a zen of calm, but the bottle got full up a few years ago now, which is another reason I try to avoid people.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Just give them the wallet, I don't carry much cash anyway. I'd be more pissed about having to cancel my debit card and get new I.D cards.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

i would fight, 
but thats just me


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Give him the money, I'd not try to beat up a possible psycho with a possible knife in his pocket, life is more worthy.


----------



## misski (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll act calm and give him my money. I'll act like I'm a zombie and say, "Here."


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

If he has a better weapon (and even if he's a lunatic) he'd better be quick.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

50piecesteve said:


> i got robbed 3 weeks ago, and i didnt even have to think about it. I gave him everything i had on me. You boyz talk tough and loud, its a different story when a gun is mean muggin you


Dang, are you okay?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I have about 40 dollars in my life savings, so yeah, if he's willing to trade $40 for jail, then he can have it all lol.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Freeze and not respond to him. It worked for me last time


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Dark Shines said:


> Depends how I was feeling at the time, whether I had anybody else with me and it depends what kind of weapon he had on him. I don't really have a huge sense of self-preservation, in fact I've got a bit of a death wish if I'm honest, so I don't tend to get scared of being hurt, it'd just be about doing the maths for me.
> 
> If I had somebody else with me, then my instincts would be to try and behave in their best interests, so, I'd be more inclined to just give him the wallet if that was the case, than if I was on my own.
> 
> ...


Some suggestions: perhaps you can release your anger without hurting people by playing video games; going to the frustration subforum; yelling at the top of your lungs in isolated places;etc.?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hand it over, scream for someone to call the cops and try to take note of what they look like/what they are wearing.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Dang, are you okay?


yeah im good bro, still kinda hard not to think about it though.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'd drop kick him.


----------



## Young Money (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd give up my wallet. I'm too young to die!


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

TheAzn said:


> Some suggestions: perhaps you can release your anger without hurting people by playing video games; going to the frustration subforum; yelling at the top of your lungs in isolated places;etc.?


 It's only really situations where the anger could be justifiably directed at somebody that worry me, essentially confrontation, I'm quite a friendly guy otherwise. It's just that I do have a soul full of rage and it's been building up for so many years now that I don't even know what I'm angry about any more. I've spent a life of trying to put other peoples' feelings before my own, while having my own feelings largely ignored by others and having the expectation of others on me to always be the one who backs down and it's just kind of created a vacuum inside me.

The suggestions you made in themselves probably wouldn't help(I play games already, but only for fun. A third of the posts in the frustrations forum wind me up, while the rest make me feel sorry and wish there was something I could do to help and I'd probably be too embarrassed to yell my head off:lol), but you are right, I do need to find some way to channel and direct the anger. What I'd like to work towards eventually and once I've got a handle on the agoraphobia and anxiety, is maybe join a couple of martial arts classes, I lift weights at the moment which helps, just need to overcome those two things to the degree that I can get out and make it happen.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

I've been mugged before and the only thing I had in my pocket was a flavouring sachet for instant noodles.... dont ask why or how..


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I'd drop kick him.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

For anyone who says they would do some logical p"practical" actions, why do you think you could? It is very common for folks to say oh Id kick his *** or call the cop and remember what he looked like. Well In fact when a gun is pointed at you it is shown people look at the weapon not the person due to possible injury if eyes are taken off the weapon. All I am saying is to think you would do these things and actually do it is very different. Because I am sure most people wouldn't do them at all.


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm in debt, so go ahead, take it, take it all :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

If I were an American, I would pull out my gun, talk some ****, and wind up dead, because of my false sense of security by owning a firearm.

Since I'm not an American, I would just hope he would either try to rob me in front of my car, in which I have a dash cam to record him, or have him steal my iphone, so that I can use it to track him via a GPS and give the video/location of him to the police.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Noca said:


> If I were an American, I would pull out my gun, talk some ****, and wind up dead, because of my false sense of security by owning a firearm.
> 
> Since I'm not an American, I would just hope he would either try to rob me in front of my car, in which I have a dash cam to record him, or have him steal my iphone, so that I can use it to track him via a GPS and give the video/location of him to the police.


It is actually very hard to get a gun in most metropolitan areas. Self defense is not considered a good reason anymore.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

He can have my wallet nothing valuable is in there anyways...

Problem is, the person desperate or crazy enough to rob you might just feel like hurting somebody and may just shank me for no reason lol so that plan to protect my hide isn't full proof.

Maybe I can offer him a business deal? Nah, he'd be too uneasy to negotiate...


Ah, I'll just transform into an oil slick, I forget that I'm Professor Oil Slick, the living oil slick.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

TheTraveler said:


> It is actually very hard to get a gun in most metropolitan areas. Self defense is not considered a good reason anymore.


It probably is, that is why people simply drive out of the city to a gun shop located elsewhere, purchase their gun and return to the city.


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

If someone tries to rob me, they are getting cut. If I'm in my home or on my property, they better be prepared to get shot at


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

>.> I don't like this question, because I'd never do some dumb **** like that, but...

I'd have no choice but to hand over my ****, unless I knew he/she wasn't bout it.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

i'd strip naked and start talking in a crazy voice explaining I have just taken something and i'm not really feeling myself then i'd start beating my chest and trying to bite him. he'd assume i've done bath salts and **** himself.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I would just say "hey look its obama"! and then run as fast as i can!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

monotonous said:


> 2. You just happened to have all your money in your wallet stop asking why -.-


I'd give him my wallet and money.

And who would actually have _all of their money_ in their wallet anyway.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I would give up the money to spare my life, but I would be upset. I worked hard for that money! But I'd never have all my money in my wallet in the first place.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd hand over my wallet. It has no money in it anyway.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I'd like to think I'd outrun most robbers, but if it really came to it, I'd hand them my wallet in no time, it's not worth getting injured over money.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If he had no knife or gun with him Id fight. If not Id give him the money but not my wallet.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> I'd fight him to the death. I'm damned protective of what little money I have *anime funds* so I'll probably bite and punch him all I could~ before I died a grim and tragic death :3 hopefully it wouldn't end out that way though >.>;


Haha, I like this.

If I thought they'd actually shoot me I'd probably give it to them but I wouldn't just leave it at that. I'd probably try to find them another time or if I saw them again I'd have to do something back to get even. I don't think I could live with myself if I just gave it up and left it at that. That doesn't work for me. Kinda sounds like something a suit would do. I don't really care if I die anyway but I'm not gonna let some petty thief kill me, that would just piss me off. It would have to be me.

If anyone did rob me they'd be pretty disappointed when they opened my wallet. :clap


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Give him my wallet.
Be careful and snap a picture with my flash off. Unless he had a gun..


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

monotonous said:


> Notes 1. He had better weapon!! So if you had knife he had gun if you had gun he had hand grenade.


Wouldnt gun be better than hand grenade?


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd just give him my wallet be too scared to do anything else.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

There's never much money in wallet anyway, so I'd put aside my pride and hand over the damn billfold to the jerk (supposing he's a real threat, that is).


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

id ask him/her what they wanted it for,cause I need that money to buy sweets...but id lend them $50 if it was for food or sumthin..lol its hard to say until you'd be in the situation,i tend to wing life a bit,but id advise anyone else to just give the money,unless they feel they are able to scare them off,you can always get more money,not another life so easily..but if they got my money, id walk the same route everynight but this time with a sawed off shotgun under my coat or sumthin-vendetta...lol..and also all my money would never be in my wallet..


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Life is worth more then all the money in the world, I would talk him out of it and if that failed I would give him the money then call the police.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Even _if _I had my life savings in my wallet, it's not even enough for a month's rent in most places. Robberman can have it.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well Id probably want to scream and run.. but I don't know. If I couldn't do that, then Id just hand it over. Although that would really really really suck.. ahg. Maybe Id just risk him shooting me as I run.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Pro-Tip: If this ever actually happens, don't just hand over your wallet -- throw it away instead, and get some space between you and the thief. 

Same thing with your car keys if you ever get jacked.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Pro-Tip: If this ever actually happens, don't just hand over your wallet -- throw it away instead, and get some space between you and the thief.
> 
> Same thing with your car keys if you ever get jacked.


yea that's only a good idea if you can actually outrun them. since it will no doubt antagonise mr stabby whos weilding a tool infront of you and looking for a reason to get stabby.


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

same thing i did last time chuckle ask if he knows who hes robbing and let him know im broke as ****


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Fight even if *THEY* might get hurt or killed :bat


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

First off anyone mugging people for pocket money is stupid (same penalty for robbing banks). This did happen to me a few years back, Crack head pulled a knife wanted money. first hit broke his Clavicle fight OVER! I picked up knife put it in my pocket and began to beat that prick to a pulp. Well cops showed up and guess what? yup arrested me as well I was charged with assault went to court and guess who testified against me? yup crack head and there were 2 witnesses that said I was a monster lol and didn't need to hurt that poor guy that bad wtf? long story short if you live in Canada and plan on defending yourself and are not willing to kill your attacker or there are witnesses hand the money over.


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

Hadron said:


> If they are armed and I'm not, I'd give them the money.
> 
> I love it when males try to act all macho saying they'd fight them. Even if I most likely would have overpowered the robber, I wouldn't attempt it. The risk is not worth it.
> 
> I personally blame Hollywood for making people think they can be like rambo.


Hollywood really. Not for me, 3 Inf Div did 2 trips over there. Who do you blame for the criminals? you blame people that would stick up for themselves. YOU are pathetic.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I was reading something the other day that said to toss your wallet as far away from you as possible. The robber will be more interested in that so you can get away more safely. Even if they had a gun it's hard for them to hit you if you're a moving target, especially if you run in a zig zag pattern. (Made me laugh)


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

All of my money? They can have it. I'll learn a valuable lesson about not transporting all of my money in one go and most likely avoid walking that route ever again.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Riddles said:


> First off anyone mugging people for pocket money is stupid (same penalty for robbing banks). This did happen to me a few years back, Crack head pulled a knife wanted money. first hit broke his Clavicle fight OVER! I picked up knife put it in my pocket and began to beat that prick to a pulp. Well cops showed up and guess what? yup arrested me as well I was charged with assault went to court and guess who testified against me? yup crack head and there were 2 witnesses that said I was a monster lol and didn't need to hurt that poor guy that bad wtf? long story short if you live in Canada and plan on defending yourself and are not willing to kill your attacker or there are witnesses hand the money over.


right so you disarmed him first off from the first blow. you said the fight was over after that first hit so he couldn't fight you and then you proceeded to carry on beating the **** out of him for the hell of it? that's not self defense lol. its no surprise that the court went in his favour.
why would you kill the witnesses, witnesses could be completely innocent people.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Give him my wallet, all my money is i dont have any money.

He might have a hard time trying to take my wallet seeing as I dont have a one.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

I would say "I have no intention of giving you my money. It's bad enough I pay taxes!" Then clamp down on the pain long enough to pull the knife out of my shoulder, give the guy a Kubrick Stare over the tops of my glasses, and ask, "Did it ever occur to you that I might be left-handed?", then drive the knife into his shoulder, break the blade off, and get off at the next stop to get my shoulder stitched and report the incident to the NYPD.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm always near having a death wish, and I have problems with authority. If some one tried to mug me I'd be to blinded with spiteful rage to care what happens to me..


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think about it this way. If this is in a city in the respectable part of town and the guy has a gun, he's probably bluffing because gunfire is really loud and he has a really good chance of getting caught if he fires a gun and getting charged with murder.

If he was serious, he'd have a knife or a club or something. If he was really serious about being willing to kill over money and he was smart, you'd never see him and he wouldn't give you a choice. He'd just bash you over the head from behind and take your money.

I'd probably give him the money (even though I never have any) but if he has a gun and I was feeling suicidal that day, I might just say no and start walking away. I'd be hoping that very few of these people are really willing to shoot someone in a populated area. Especially if you're not trying to take the gun away from them or fight with them. If all they have to do is let you walk, they can always find another victim.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd hand over my decoy wallet. Yes I have one.


----------

